# 3rd brake light Removal help



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

_*Has anyone removed their 3rd brake light lens in the back window yet?. If so, how do you do it on the cruze?. Im kinda wanting to do a project with the light for one, and also clean in front of it when I clean the inside back window regularly. I clean my windows on the inside every month, so this would be a helpful thing to know how to do because It makes cleaning the back window much easier. For the light, ive been thinking of putting some light tint to the lens and adding a brighter LED light in there. Not sure how ill do it exactly yet, but im thinking of some ideas. Thanks in advance.*_


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Sup MATT


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Dang , you just give it a yank and wallah comes out ...
Let me know how that works out for you. ..


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

2 allen key in the trunk... once removed unhook the electric. the entire assembly will be free. Once its removed the Red can not be changed really its part of the LEDs.... Its a complete system so no real way to replace it or upgrade them once you open it you will see. its a solid piece.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Use to say, if it ain't broke, don't try to fix it, may end up wrecking it.

My 12 2LT uses two black screws located up in two deep holes holding that panel down where a torx bit is required. But I still can reach between it with the flat of my left hand for cleaning, so good enough for me. 

If I ever recover from life saving surgery, will get back to my rear seat, has got to be a way of removing it without spending 40 bucks on two new plastic clips.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

NickD said:


> If I ever recover from life saving surgery, will get back to my rear seat, has got to be a way of removing it without spending 40 bucks on two new plastic clips.


I just left mine broke, seat is much easier to remove and doesn't shift or feel weird when you sit on it(though does pop up an inch with no weight on it). Nice when I go do laundry I can stack 4 large laundry baskets where rear seat normally sits & still have my trunk for more crap. I bought and cut a piece of black carpet to cover the bare metal floor below rear seat, that way when I have the seat out it still looks nice. 

I know what you mean about surgery, had emergency life saving work done mid-october, going in next month for them to put me back together whole. Will be nice to be 100% again! Never thought in my 30's I would be in as bad as shape as I am now.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

spacedout said:


> I know what you mean about surgery, had emergency life saving work done mid-october, going in next month for them to put me back together whole. Will be nice to be 100% again! Never thought in my 30's I would be in as bad as shape as I am now.


My problems started when I turned 72, made a bit better than our vehicles, but still break down. At 74, shouldn't have caught a 250 pound transformer, but the two younger guys that were suppose to be carrying it, dropped it. 6,000 bucks for a new one. Two more surgeries since then, but this should be the end of it. Ha, the more I refuse pain killers the more the docs push it. And the more I push for a local, the more they want to knock me out. But does work for keeping me quiet.

Waiting for the moderators of this board to do that.


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

I had planned on taking mine right out as I have a 3rd light in the spoiler and didn't need it. When I took it apart, there's a pretty good size hole in the liner. So instead what I did was black mine out and put it back in. If I ever come up with a way of getting rid of that hole, I'm taking it out.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

marden64 said:


> I had planned on taking mine right out as I have a 3rd light in the spoiler and didn't need it. When I took it apart, there's a pretty good size hole in the liner. So instead what I did was black mine out and put it back in. If I ever come up with a way of getting rid of that hole, I'm taking it out.


Could you find some black material to make a cover for the hole? Might even be able to cover the entire rear deck.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

did you install the spoler yourself? i been looking at one that has a brake light in it for a while. how was the install?


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

spacedout said:


> Could you find some black material to make a cover for the hole? Might even be able to cover the entire rear deck.


Maybe I'll get the wife in on this one. She does a lot of work with fabric.

Anyone know what's up with those 2 vents back there?? What purpose do they serve??


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

marden64 said:


> Maybe I'll get the wife in on this one. She does a lot of work with fabric.
> 
> Anyone know what's up with those 2 vents back there?? What purpose do they serve??


My guess is to help with air circulation or something. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Hyjacked thread !


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

kfr291 said:


> did you install the spoiler yourself? i been looking at one that has a brake light in it for a while. how was the install?


No had the dealer install it for me when I had the car into the shop for repairs last month. This one type I got, I wouldn't recommend doing it yourself even though the instructions were straight forward. He had a hard time installing it, they sent the wrong size bolts and the posts inside the spoiler wasn't secure enough, they kept twisting around.



chevycruze2012 said:


> My guess is to help with air circulation or something.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Thanks.



brian v said:


> Hijacked thread !


Not on purpose


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

be careful if you have tint not to scratch it


----------

